# Newbie - Rate my setup



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Boards is slightly on the short side (155 would be a better length). The rest is solid - assuming the boots fit.


----------



## CauseNAffect (Feb 1, 2016)

Ride more, buy all the boards. If I look back at my intermediate self I would've said to not look for a quiver killer, and get a quiver / blow your money. Riding more boards especially longer, more aggressive decks has made me way better. I still have dudes I ride with that treat their board like a baby blanket instead of a stepping stone to the next thing. Your setup is fine just abuse it and move on to the next step up.


----------



## ulotrix (Oct 29, 2018)

SGboarder said:


> Boards is slightly on the short side (155 would be a better length). The rest is solid - assuming the boots fit.


Boots fit like a glove. I tried with the bindings. Is there any downside of 3 cm short board for me?


----------



## ulotrix (Oct 29, 2018)

CauseNAffect said:


> Ride more, buy all the boards. If I look back at my intermediate self I would've said to not look for a quiver killer, and get a quiver / blow your money. Riding more boards especially longer, more aggressive decks has made me way better. I still have dudes I ride with that treat their board like a baby blanket instead of a stepping stone to the next thing. Your setup is fine just abuse it and move on to the next step up.


I think I can't abuse my board this session but next year I will try to reach my limit. :laugh2:

Thank you for your beautiful response.


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

ulotrix said:


> Boots fit like a glove. I tried with the bindings. Is there any downside of 3 cm short board for me?


Not much. May be slower. But it will allow you to have more control over your turns, speed, etc with it being shorter. I've found it's always better to start on the shorter end of the spectrum when learning. Main this is to get out and ride. I've hand the Boss bindings and they are good. You can't really go wrong with Rome. Especially their customer service and lifetime warranty. I'm riding Rome Targas now.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

ulotrix said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Last winter me and my friend started to snowboard. We rode for 5 days and I loved it. My all gears were rental. This winter I bought my gears. Can you rate my setup, please?
> 
> ...


Do you have fun on that setup? Then I rate it good enough.


----------

